# Kevin Strother is at it again...K&K Archery



## lungbuster123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well maybe he will stick with this company. They are only making 1500 bows in 2011 so they say. They have no pictures I couldnt find anything about the total weight (probably just over looked it) of course there are already people buying them up 





"Kevin and I are super excited to start our very own direct selling archery company
“K & K Archery”! 

K & K Archery will have up to ten dealers. We will be selling 1500 limited edition bows in two different models. We will begin taking orders ASAP, if you would like to place your order to insure your one of the lucky 1500 please email kevin@stingraystabilizers.com we are still picking out what camo pattern we like best for the 2011 line, when we decide you will be the first to know! Our website should be up and running by November 1st as well.

K & K Archery’s Warranty: Limited Lifetime to the original owner. Exclusions: finish, strings/cable, and grip. We offer a $35 “dry fire” repair fee, along with an extended transferable warranty fee of $49.95; this can be purchased for a used K & K Archery bow by the new owner. 

All bows will be paper tuned before they are shipped. If you would like your new K & K Archery bow paper tuned with your own rest and arrows this service can be done for $15.

Here are the bow specs:"






Vengeance 
33” ATA
7” BH
334-342 IBO with smooth mods
339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)

Vindicator
35” ATA
7 1/8” BH
332-340 with smooth mods
337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 15, 2010)

I told rjcruiser this last night....dude is wacko...no doubt.

But, if I had the money, I'd buy one of every single bow he's ever designed and will ever design.  He's one of the best.  But he's a nut job.


----------



## G5guy23 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, dude jumps ship alot but man he makes great bows,was about to get a vanquish until I saw the new g5 prime bows!


----------



## Buckin07 (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont think that he jumps ship I beleave that most the time he screws over the people he works with and his stuff is not what it was supposed to be the strothers bows had a vibration in them for a good 30 secs after the shot and no amount of limb savers could stop it. good luck to the man but he just needs to help sale some bows that others produce and leave his name off them.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 15, 2010)

30 seconds huh?  That's some pretty dang serious vibration.  Sure you weren't shooting an arrow out of a tuning fork?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Buckin07 said:


> i dont think that he jumps ship I beleave that most the time he screws over the people he works with and his stuff is not what it was supposed to be the strothers bows had a vibration in them for a good 30 secs after the shot and no amount of limb savers could stop it. good luck to the man but he just needs to help sale some bows that others produce and leave his name off them.




I havent shot the Stothers bows yet, but it sounds like you picked up an untuned bow to me. Every bow I have shot that Kevin has helped build has been great. The man knows what he is doing when it comes to building bows and designing cams. Im sorry but im calling total Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on 30 second vibration. I think you may be exadurating alittle bit there 








I cant see buying a bow ive never seen before just because of who made it though. From the way they are talking them up they should be some nice bows.


----------



## markland (Oct 15, 2010)

The man knows how to build a bow that's for sure but jumping around as much as he does is not good for his reputation! 
Also they mention "direct selling company" but then state they will have 10 dealers?  Well, what is it, are they selling direct or going thru dealers?  Sounds like they are taking orders now so maybe they don't know, would suck for any potential dealers if they did, kinda like what High Country did a few years ago.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 15, 2010)

So...what is going to happen to strother archery?  Is it going to end up like HighCountry?

Him jumping around has to cause some folks to question whether or not it would be a good move to buy a bow from his manufacturer.  Obviously, Bowtech made it and continues to make it....Elite...looks like it is making it....Strother?.....K&K?

I dunno...seems like his status and his bows' status are getting fanboy level attention.  Buying bows before you even set eyes on them is "fanboy" status.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 15, 2010)

I've said it before. I'll say it again. He will do well. He designs bows that folks want. People say, if he could just stay some where? I guess so. But genius' don't do what others do. I like his designs all the way back to Bowtech and forward...
Maybe this is it! If he just takes it easy and builds really good quality and goes up in volume later while still maintaining quality..I like the idea personally. I reckon if Kevin & Kate had all the monetary resources they could build a good business. I always thought that eventually one day Kevin would go under the Martin/Rytera umbrella.
Man that would be a great partnership(money on Martins end) designing fool on the other!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope Kevin and Kate take this on as far as it can go. Kevins designs are great nobody take me starting this thread as one bashing Kevin Strother I just try and keep up with the archery world so I figured some other folks here would like to know. 

Like I said before no matter how much I like a maker or company I cant see myself buying a bow without atleast knowing what they look like. Never know one of these could very well be my next bow. 

Kevin said they are trying to settle on a camo pattern by monday and start trying to get pics.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 15, 2010)

Taylor Co. said:


> I reckon if Kevin & Kate had all the monetary resources they could build a good business.



Money doesn't build a good business.  

Money can buy a good business....but if the person running it doesn't have a lick of business acumen, that business will be bankrupt in less than 3 years.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 15, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Money doesn't build a good business.
> 
> Money can buy a good business....but if the person running it doesn't have a lick of business acumen, that business will be bankrupt in less than 3 years.



I think that you misunderstood me. I am sorry that I didn't build a complete "business model"... If he can have unlimited resources monetarily and Kate can do her thing... they can hire folks to do the sales like any other Co....he has the ability to design bows that are unbelievable. Money can afford you to build a really good product. If the product is good, it is good. He can hire Customer Service Reps.. 

I have met and talked with KS on several occasions, seems to be a very level-headed person..I think that he has gotten himself into some pickles business wise.


----------



## titlewave (Oct 19, 2010)

*Strothers Bows*

I have owned two of these bows 

SR-71
Infinity


I bought these bows on the suggestion of a friend when i decided to take a new direction and go to 60 # bows with more let off. My 70# bows where killing me , so i bought two sight unseen from AT online used.

I did not like the brace height on the SR-71 which was hard to hold still on target at distance , but man that bow...... and was smoking fast with no vibration what so ever ???

I kept and hunt with the Infinity in 27.5 inch draw set at 57# and i am still able to sling a 368 grain arrow at 300 plus fps. My previous bow , the bowtech Admiral and Allegiance produced similar speeds at 70 pounds and were just killing my back.

I probably will not be ordering any new bows anytime soon , but i will enjoy the one i have till it is replaced and or breaks. I am sure Kevin will be able to sell the 1500 bows a year and since its his own deal this time, maybe he will stick around.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep...figured it would happen. 

Limited edition bows? Haha wow...

Keep askin for pics but none to be seen an they're already flooded with orders.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 19, 2010)

If he jumps ship, do you get your money back for the waranty?


----------



## kcausey (Oct 20, 2010)

What a pimp...  I wouldn't buy jack crap from his trail of new ventures......every time it's the best thing

I doubt i'll ever give up my ally...


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2010)

Been thinking hard about jus tryin the Vindicator. I want a little longer ATA bow anyways hah. 

Their camo patterns are gonna be sick!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 21, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Been thinking hard about jus tryin the Vindicator. I want a little longer ATA bow anyways hah.
> 
> Their camo patterns are gonna be sick!



Did they decide on some camo patterns? I havent been keeping up.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2010)

From Kevin and Kate:

After hours of looking at camo swatches over and over again, and debating which one(s) to offer we have decided on the following:

Standard finishes available at no extra charge 

1) All Camo in God's Country Early Season
2) All Black
3) Black Riser/ Gods' Country Early Season camo limbs

Optional Full camo @ $45.00 up charge

1) G1 Micro Print
2) Vista
3) God's Country Late Season
4) Reaper Buck
5) King's Mountain Shadow
6) Predator Deception(Updated Brown)

Black Riser and one of the optional camo limbs is a $20.00 up charge.



Scottie/pa is placing an order in the am!!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2010)

If I get the Vindicator it'll have either black riser/ reaper buck limbs or all GC. 

Kevins been super cool when I've talked to him and the specs of the bows are awesome. Waitin on pics if there's still any bows left by then. He's up to like 550 orders already.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 21, 2010)

kcausey said:


> What a pimp...  I wouldn't buy jack crap from his trail of new ventures......every time it's the best thing
> 
> I doubt i'll ever give up my ally...



I understand your feelings on the Allegiance..he designed it. The Ally was KS's favorite too!


----------

